# How does this happen? My heart is crushed.



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok, this isn't a golden... But my heart is breaking! This could easily be one of the many senior goldens that I read about in the rescues... Except that this girl is at the high kill shelter in my town. If this is against rules I'm sorry.. But I volunteer with our shelter and it's how I met my first golden in real life... Please just take a minute to watch the video and share share share.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202128625688557&set=vb.1575572280&type=2&theater


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

This is so sad. Did you email rescues for her?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

The shelter has specific members who work with rescues, they have been reaching out... Last I heard though no one has spoken up for her yet... I'm trying to keep updated though and hopefully someone will  It just really crushes me to see it... For YEARS...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

I looked at the Facebook page. Is there anyway you can call the shelter tomorrow and see if any rescue will take her?
Is she a pittbull?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I've already sent an email asking on her most recent status..
She does appear to be a bully mix of some sort,
Most dogs in this area are

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

tine434 said:


> Ok, this isn't a golden... But my heart is breaking! This could easily be one of the many senior goldens that I read about in the rescues... Except that this girl is at the high kill shelter in my town. If this is against rules I'm sorry.. But I volunteer with our shelter and it's how I met my first golden in real life... Please just take a minute to watch the video and share share share.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202128625688557&set=vb.1575572280&type=2&theater



There is a Senior Dog Sanctuary Group on Facebook. It's located in Tennessee.

Maybe try contacting them to see if they will take this girl. 

Here's the link:

https://www.facebook.com/OldFriendsSeniorDogSanctuary


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

Please let us know what they say!
Carolina Mom suggested a rescue and on her Facebook page somebody said to contact the Grey Muzzle rescue.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

A fellow volunteer is going there today to check because I can't reach anyone at the shelter, but I've emailed the rescue and another one just in case she is still there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

Thanks so much for the update. PLEASE let us know when you find out.
I couldn't watch the video-I heard her YELP, and just couldn't!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I know... it's horrible  
I wish I could bring the baby home myself. 
She doesn't deserve to be in the shelter.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well.... I have stared at this empty box for long enough, here is the news....

She began chewing through her leg and the vet recommended she be PTS....  rest peacefully beautiful girl....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, this is really sad to hear.


----------



## MaDeuce (Jan 7, 2014)

I was just about to say that since she is a Senior, has lived with this for so long, is too old for Surgery, to put her out of her misery. Just looking at that leg I thought to myself "How can anyone possible attempt to adopt her out, just let that poor soul go already." 

Sometimes you have to look at what is in front of you. Not all dogs can be saved. Give them some good days, spoil them rotten, clean them up and than let them go peacefully. 

I know it's not what many want to hear or even voice. But in her case, it's better that they let her go to the bridge. It's no way for a Senior to live.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

tine434 said:


> Well.... I have stared at this empty box for long enough, here is the news....
> 
> She began chewing through her leg and the vet recommended she be PTS....  rest peacefully beautiful girl....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm so sorry. That kind of leg chewing can be caused by distemper. When I was a very little girl, we lost a lovely collie to this. He almost gnawed his foreleg off and had to be put to rest. It is simply heartbreaking and reminds us of the importance of vaccines, among other things.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

MaDeuce said:


> I was just about to say that since she is a Senior, has lived with this for so long, is too old for Surgery, to put her out of her misery. Just looking at that leg I thought to myself "How can anyone possible attempt to adopt her out, just let that poor soul go already."
> 
> Sometimes you have to look at what is in front of you. Not all dogs can be saved. Give them some good days, spoil them rotten, clean them up and than let them go peacefully.
> 
> I know it's not what many want to hear or even voice. But in her case, it's better that they let her go to the bridge. It's no way for a Senior to live.


You're right in many ways, you do have to look at the situation and all of us have to realize we can't save them all, but it's still very sad. 

I think it's by far more humane to let them go peacefully than to have them in pain or suffer. 

Sleep softly sweetheart, prayers you are whole again and enjoying life as you once did when you were young.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I agree. But because the injury had been so old it didn't outwardly seem to hurt her is what they said so the vet was giving her a chance ya know...
Either way, it's sad that someone allowed this to happen. Everyday we get dogs either with severe human caused burns, filed teeth and gashes out of their body, or like this. Welcome to south GA..... Fostering for my shelter is extremely hard because of the past of these dogs, 75% population bully mixes and 90% of them spending their life chained or fenced outside with no contact. 

So this experience plus reading other threads has really made me want to begin fostering senior goldens... At first I didn't think a senior dog would work in our home, but I believe I was just not informed enough. I may contact our 'local'ish rescue about it  I'd love a white face around the home

Attached is a burn puppy who I fostered.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*



tine434 said:


> Well.... I have stared at this empty box for long enough, here is the news....
> 
> She began chewing through her leg and the vet recommended she be PTS....  rest peacefully beautiful girl....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Rest in peace, sweet angel!!

Tine: Bless you for fostering the burn puppy and I am so sorry about this Senior Girl, but I'm sure she is not suffering now.

I think it would be wonderful if you fostered Goldens!! Which Golden Rescue are you closest to?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm not close to any but grateful goldens of the low country serve this coastal region I'm in I know. I'm about an hour to the FL line

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

Be sure to apply with them-I'm sure they would be ecstatic to have you!

http://www.ggrlc.org/fostering.html

*I've emailed them many times for help with dogs in high kill shelters and they have always been wonderful!!


----------

